# Anybody have experience with Stidhams?



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

From my brief research and website scouring, it seem sleek they are a family owned business out of Oklahoma and they have really good trailers (or so many have claimed) so I'm sure you are good. Just make sure you don't see any major issues.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Thanks! All my searches of the name came up with civil war soldiers and old cars?  Super glad someone else is better at interneting than me XD


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

lol You're welcome! Their website expired 8/04/14 so they either dis-engaged it or they have to re-pay for it. The trailers seem pretty good though.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I owned a new one back in the early 80's. It was a solid trailer back then. I dont think they are made anymore and I have not seen one on the road in years. Just make sure it doesnt need more work, then what it is worth. That is a really old trailer


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

We went, we saw, we purchased. Honestly, I kind of feel like i robbed the old kindly couple. The trailer is indeed old in theory but its sat in their car port out of the elements for the last 15 years. It is immaculate. Flawless floors and floor mats, completely structurally sound, bull door, removable slide in partitions, full separation door between front two and back two horses, workong lights, decent tires and only two or three tiny rusty areas that can be sanded and painted in 20 mins. All for 1500$ hitched it up, took it for a spin and then gave them a check and never unhooked it from the truck. Ive never loved a hunk of metal so much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Did you know posting a picture of said trailer would be a demonstration of said love????


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course this thread needs pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Definitely takong pictures with a real camera in the mornimg but in the meantime here's some craptastic cell phone snaps


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks almost exactly like my trailer from the 80's!!!! Same color as well!! However, your trailer has a tackroom, mine did not. That is a nice trailer, enjoy it!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Thank you  totally down for rocking the 80 s hardware.


----------

